
Lessons from T-Mobile's support - terpua
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/755-lessons-from-t-mobiles-support
======
carpal
I was a T-Mobile customer for 2 years, and was never treated that nicely. It
seemed like every time I called, I was being pressured into signing another
contract. Their systems were also always very slow, so while the rep was
waiting for their service interface to load, they'd engage me in a lot of
awkward small talk. I haven't been a customer for about a year, so maybe
they've changed since then.

------
kirubakaran
I recently called to make a change to my account. I was shocked by how nicely
I was treated. To top it off, the person on the line gave me some helpful
relevant tips too.

~~~
terpua
Customer service is the differentiator, especially in commoditized
products/services except when hotel babysitting:
<http://redeye.firstround.com/2008/01/some-thoughts-o.html>

~~~
davidw
That's a problem of information asymmetry where the only indicator of quality
is the price.

------
atwork
So VERY different from T-Mobile/Telekom in Germany. Here they still behave
like the monopolist they once were.

